# Distressed strap help (Armida A1)



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Picked up a fantastic Brass Armida A1 (Thanks Roy!) on a black rubber strap but I have a vision of what I want....

Must be THICH, distressed fabric / canvas or evern leather job that can accommodate the original armada brass buckle* in either greys, greens or browns; something like...




























*









Any suggestions of where to look, what to search for or indded if anyone on the forum can kame me one?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

little bump if anyone can name the supplier / maker (or can make) similar to the below strap please ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> little bump if anyone can name the supplier / maker (or can make) similar to the below strap please ...


 These people used to sell something similar on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_pg_1?me=A90PA3PWN5FHL&rh=k%3ADistressed&keywords=Distressed&ie=UTF8&qid=1505762346


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Wrench, a few of those are just what I'm after... The watch is awesome but the right strap will just accentuate it even moreso!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Thanks Wrench, a few of those are just what I'm after... The watch is awesome but the right strap will just accentuate it even moreso!


 Plus, if you go onto Etsy and put in "canvas watch strap" as a search you will find stuff like this.










Not cheap though.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

You need a Steveo Straps Parastrap 

http://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/para


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> You need a Steveo Straps Parastrap
> 
> http://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/para


 Just contacted him :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I recently had a canvass strap from this guy for our kids Gruppo Vanguard Mk IV. All handmade and will make to your own specifications.

https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/

https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/gallery/


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Got this to collect tomorrow, made from cargo parachute release straps apparently!

Thanks for the reccomendations for Stevoes straps, a pleasure to deal with.

Cant say it was cheap but I'm sure it will look amazing on the watch once the huge brass buckle has been added....


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Hi Jonesinamillion,

Wanted to resurrect this thread as I've just purchased an Armida A1 Black Dial no Date and am really interested in looking into getting the Para Canvas from Steveo. Would you have any pictures you could share of the strap you bought?

Want something quite thick and distressed.

Cheers


----------

